# Future Dewalt 20v max bandsaw??



## cable_guy (Jun 3, 2012)

After a quick search here(as well as google) I didn't find anything on the subject, does anyone have any solid info about a 20v max bandsaw coming out in the near future?? I ask because after doing some research I really(REALLY) like the stout cordless bandsaw. What I don't like however is the nicad batteries and how most of the reviews I read on the tool state the batteries are crap. I know dewalt has a rebranded version of the stout and I like that as well but as I don't have any dewalt 18 volt tools already I would prefer not to commit to a battery platform that is somewhat outdated. The reason I ask specifically about dewalt is I really like how the current dewalt cordless bandsaw is a bridge between the two offerings from Milwaukee in terms of size. 

I have used the milwaukee m18 bandsaw and while it is a very good tool it would be better balanced for one handed use if it had a handle up top like the dewalt and the m12. I also plan to buy 20v max tools in the future so it would be nice to be able to stick with that battery system if possible. I already have part of dewalts 12v max lineup so going with the m12 bandsaw would not really be practical, plus i hate that it only had a 1-5/8 in cutting dimension. Is there maybe an adapter available that would allow the use of 20v max batteries on 18v dewalt tools?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

cable_guy said:


> After a quick search here(as well as google) I didn't find anything on the subject, does anyone have any solid info about a 20v max bandsaw coming out in the near future?? I ask because after doing some research I really(REALLY) like the stout cordless bandsaw. What I don't like however is the nicad batteries and how most of the reviews I read on the tool state the batteries are crap. I know dewalt has a rebranded version of the stout and I like that as well but as I don't have any dewalt 18 volt tools already I would prefer not to commit to a battery platform that is somewhat outdated. The reason I ask specifically about dewalt is I really like how the current dewalt cordless bandsaw is a bridge between the two offerings from Milwaukee in terms of size.
> 
> I have used the milwaukee m18 bandsaw and while it is a very good tool it would be better balanced for one handed use if it had a handle up top like the dewalt and the m12. I also plan to buy 20v max tools in the future so it would be nice to be able to stick with that battery system if possible. I already have part of dewalts 12v max lineup so going with the m12 bandsaw would not really be practical, plus i hate that it only had a 1-5/8 in cutting dimension. Is there maybe an adapter available that would allow the use of 20v max batteries on 18v dewalt tools?


This is the only thing I could find so it looks like they do not plan on it.

http://www.dewalt.com/press-releases/dewalt-launches-a-new-18-volt-cordless-bandsaw.aspx
*Power Tools - DEWALT LAUNCHES A NEW 18-VOLT CORDLESS BANDSAW*


March 2010 — DEWALT, a leading manufacturer of industrial power tools and accessories, announces the launch of a new 18-volt Cordless Bandsaw ( *DCS370*). This new cordless product is compact and lightweight for maximum portability on jobsites. 

Weighing less than ten pounds, the DCS370 is ideal for Electricians, Plumbers, Sprinkler Fitters and other professional contractors, who are tasked with cutting threaded rod, uni-strut, conduit and other metal materials. Additionally, the bandsaw's small footprint offers increased flexibility for cutting material on a lift or accessing tight spaces. 

"Throughout our research, it became clear that contractors needed a cordless bandsaw that was powerful and durable enough to live up to the demands of a commercial jobsite, yet completely portable," said Jim Watson, Product Manager for DEWALT. "Our new model was designed to measure up to even the toughest jobsite conditions and provide the flexibility contractors need to be as productive as possible." 

The new bandsaw features a heavy-duty, glass filled nylon base for ultimate durability, a centered handle for balance and ease in overhead applications and a 2-1/2" cutting capacity that meets mechanical contractors' needs. 

The new model is part of the DEWALT 18-volt system, which includes more than 40 tools, and will be available with an 18-volt Lithium-Ion battery, an 18-volt Nickel-Cadmium battery kit or as a bare tool without a battery. 

Should the tool ever need servicing, it can be taken to any one of DEWALT's 82 authorized service centers located throughout the country. 

*About DEWALT (www.dewalt.com)* 
DEWALT is a leading manufacturer of industrial power tools and accessories with more than 300 power tool and equipment products as well as 1000 power tool accessories, including corded and cordless drills, saws, hammers, grinders, routers, planers, plate joiners, sanders, lasers, generators, compressors and nailers, as well as saw blades, metal and masonry drill bits, abrasives, screw driving accessories and more. DEWALT tools can be found wherever tools are sold, nationally and internationally. With more than 1,000 factory owned and authorized locations DEWALT has one of the most extensive service and repair networks in North America.


----------



## cable_guy (Jun 3, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> This is the only thing I could find so it looks like they do not plan on it.


Well that was almost 3 years ago. I figured with the expansion of the 20v max line it might be something they planned on in the future. If it was sometime soon then it would be worth the wait provided the overall design stayed the same as their current cordless bandsaw.


----------



## smiley mcrib (Sep 25, 2011)

cable_guy said:


> Well that was almost 3 years ago. I figured with the expansion of the 20v max line it might be something they planned on in the future. If it was sometime soon then it would be worth the wait provided the overall design stayed the same as their current cordless bandsaw.


I haven't heard anything about the band saw but they are coming out with the new radio. I own every twenty volt tool but I'm still pretty upset that there isn't a bandsaw. . Seriously considering the m12 bandsaw. Google dewalt forums that's how I find out about everything that's being released


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

Buy a stout. Proven performers, regardless of battery type.


----------



## cable_guy (Jun 3, 2012)

smiley mcrib said:


> I haven't heard anything about the band saw but they are coming out with the new radio. I own every twenty volt tool but I'm still pretty upset that there isn't a bandsaw. . Seriously considering the m12 bandsaw. Google dewalt forums that's how I find out about everything that's being released


I'm actually a part of dewalt forums since registering my tools for the warranty but I spend more time on here so I figured I would give it a shot. That is exciting news about the new radio though, any word on a release date? I'm assuming it will be like the previous one except it will run off of/charge the li ion max batteries correct? I would actually be perfectly happy if dewalt would just make an adapter to use the max batteries in place of the standard post plug batteries. I like their current bandsaw minus the battery type. Hmmm, me thinks you and I should write dewalt and suggest that aye smiley?


----------



## cable_guy (Jun 3, 2012)

butcher733 said:


> Buy a stout. Proven performers, regardless of battery type.


I am quite tempted butcher. If nothing else to use as an inexpensive tabletop bandsaw in conjunction with the cut station. You own one I'm assuming? If so, how long have you owned it and have you had any issues with the battery quality and how long( how many cuts) will a battery last before the charge is depleted? Does the charger really charge in one hour?


----------



## cable_guy (Jun 3, 2012)

Also, does anyone have any experience using the dewalt cordless bandsaw with the stout cut station? If so how well does it work with it as the dewalt is the same saw as the stout for the most part? I know the dewalt doesn't have the contacts to use the on/off switch but that could easily be remedied by a plastic clamp grip on the saw to hold the trigger down while using the saw. I'm more concerned with how well the saw fits into the station. Since its a rebranded stout does it fit in nicely or does the dewalt have different body contours that prevent it from mating properly with the station?


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

DeWalt is moving rather slow on some of their tools. It is rather upsetting. They have not oscilatting multi tool or bandsaw for their 20v or 12v line. I would not call them innovative. I wish I would have started with Milwaukee for my personal tools. I got started on their 12v and 20v line. 

I've just decided to get the M12 bandsaw. I'm rather tired of waiting for DeWalt.


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

cable_guy said:


> I'm actually a part of dewalt forums since registering my tools for the warranty but I spend more time on here so I figured I would give it a shot. That is exciting news about the new radio though, any word on a release date? I'm assuming it will be like the previous one except it will run off of/charge the li ion max batteries correct? I would actually be perfectly happy if dewalt would just make an adapter to use the max batteries in place of the standard post plug batteries. I like their current bandsaw minus the battery type. Hmmm, me thinks you and I should write dewalt and suggest that aye smiley?


http://professional-power-tool-guide.com/2012/11/dewalt-20v12v-max-charger-radio-dcr015-spring-2013/

A positive note, the new radio will run off/charge 12v and 20v batteries.


----------



## cable_guy (Jun 3, 2012)

thoenew said:


> DeWalt is moving rather slow on some of their tools. It is rather upsetting. They have not oscilatting multi tool or bandsaw for their 20v or 12v line. I would not call them innovative. I wish I would have started with Milwaukee for my personal tools. I got started on their 12v and 20v line.
> 
> I've just decided to get the M12 bandsaw. I'm rather tired of waiting for DeWalt.


I actually started out with Milwaukee when I decided to invest in 12 volt tools, but I wound up switching out to dewalt because I really like their 12volt drivers compared to Milwaukee after having used both. 

With that said, I am still tempted to buy the m12 bandsaw, just haven't pulled the trigger due to 1) not actually needing my own personal bandsaw(yet anyway, still working on an excuse to tell the wife lol) 2) after switching to dewalt I would really hate to go back and get an m12 tool that has no battery compatibility with my other 12volt tools 3) I cannot get over the ridiculously small cut dimensions for the m12 bandsaw. 1-5/8 in, are you freakin kidding me??? That's just too small unless the only thing you will ever need to cut is strut, all thread, or conduit. Hell, there's even been times where the cut depth on the m18 wasnt enough so I had to deal with a corded bandsaw while up on a scissor lift, which was a pain in the ass.


----------



## cable_guy (Jun 3, 2012)

thoenew said:


> DeWalt is moving rather slow on some of their tools. It is rather upsetting.


On the plus side, the dewalt tools I own are way above the Milwaukee tools I've owned in terms of user friendliness and comfort. Anyone who has not held a dewalt 12v max driver in their hand needs to head down to Home Depot and do so. At least for my hands, their contoured handle is worlds ahead of milwaukee's tube battery handle feel. Also, I think Milwaukee made a huge mistake not adding a belt clip on their original m12 driver line. Had they done that, I might have stayed, and just dealt with the slightly uncomfortable handle. Now I know the m12 fuel line will have reconfigured handles and belt clips but now that I've made the switch and have multiple 12v max tools I'm certainly not going to switch back.


----------



## cable_guy (Jun 3, 2012)

thoenew said:


> http://professional-power-tool-guide.com/2012/11/dewalt-20v12v-max-charger-radio-dcr015-spring-2013/
> 
> A positive note, the new radio will run off/charge 12v and 20v batteries.


Yep, that will be mine once it comes out. No doubt about it.


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

cable_guy said:


> I actually started out with Milwaukee when I decided to invest in 12 volt tools, but I wound up switching out to dewalt because I really like their 12volt drivers compared to Milwaukee after having used both.
> 
> With that said, I am still tempted to buy the m12 bandsaw, just haven't pulled the trigger due to 1) not actually needing my own personal bandsaw(yet anyway, still working on an excuse to tell the wife lol) 2) after switching to dewalt I would really hate to go back and get an m12 tool that has no battery compatibility with my other 12volt tools 3) I cannot get over the ridiculously small cut dimensions for the m12 bandsaw. 1-5/8 in, are you freakin kidding me??? That's just too small unless the only thing you will ever need to cut is strut, all thread, or conduit. Hell, there's even been times where the cut depth on the m18 wasnt enough so I had to deal with a corded bandsaw while up on a scissor lift, which was a pain in the ass.


I agree that the DeWalt 12v are much more comfortable in the hand than the Milwaukee, no question. 

1 5/8" is fine for me. Yes it could be deeper, but it's on a 12v. 96% of what I'd use it for would be strut, 1/2", and 3/4" conduit. Anything bigger, we'd just use a recip. saw. We don't run a whole lot of larger EMT anyways.

What else do you cut with a band saw besides strut, EMT, and threaded rod?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

thoenew said:


> What else do you cut with a band saw besides strut, EMT, and threaded rod?


An estwing hammer.


----------



## cable_guy (Jun 3, 2012)

thoenew said:


> I agree that the DeWalt 12v are much more comfortable in the hand than the Milwaukee, no question.
> 
> 1 5/8" is fine for me. Yes it could be deeper, but it's on a 12v. 96% of what I'd use it for would be strut, 1/2", and 3/4" conduit. Anything bigger, we'd just use a recip. saw. We don't run a whole lot of larger EMT anyways.
> 
> What else do you cut with a band saw besides strut, EMT, and threaded rod?


I actually work in the datacommunication field so I could be cutting anything from strut to various sizes of cable tray. Dont cut emt ever, as thats the electricians thing. My mainstay in cutting is 1-5/8 in deep strut so the m12 would be big enough, but just barely. It's always good to have some wiggle room so it's not too tight(at least that's what I tell my wife haha). In reference to sawzalls they are actually prohibited by my company on account that they are more dangerous to use than a bandsaw, except for certain instances where a porta band would be impractical to use in which case special permission can be made for that specific cut. For those times I have the 12v max sawzall


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

cable_guy said:


> I actually work in the datacommunication field so I could be cutting anything from strut to various sizes of cable tray. Dont cut emt ever, as thats the electricians thing. My mainstay in cutting is 1-5/8 in deep strut so the m12 would be big enough, but just barely. It's always good to have some wiggle room so it's not too tight(at least that's what I tell my wife haha). In reference to sawzalls they are actually prohibited by my company on account that they are more dangerous to use than a bandsaw, except for certain instances where a porta band would be impractical to use in which case special permission can be made for that specific cut. For those times I have the 12v max sawzall


I've cut plenty of deep strut with the m12. Works fine, in fact because there's less room to wiggle it's easier to make a straight cut.


----------



## cable_guy (Jun 3, 2012)

TGGT said:


> I've cut plenty of deep strut with the m12. Works fine, in fact because there's less room to wiggle it's easier to make a straight cut.


That's true now that I think about it in that sense. I guess my main reason for shying away is because I no longer have any m12 tools I would hate to have two different brands of 12volt tools. Not that Milwaukee is a bad brand or that I don't want town their stuff, just seems silly to have a bunch of 12 volt stuff and not be able to swap batteries between all of them.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Milwaukee is definitely leading the charge right now and all the other brands are scrambling to keep up, or staying out of that race all together. Milwaukee is developing a stranglehold on the commercial and industrial market.

I think the other brands will put out similar tools eventually but you're gonna wait for them.


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

cable_guy said:


> That's true now that I think about it in that sense. I guess my main reason for shying away is because I no longer have any m12 tools I would hate to have two different brands of 12volt tools. Not that Milwaukee is a bad brand or that I don't want town their stuff, just seems silly to have a bunch of 12 volt stuff and not be able to swap batteries between all of them.


I agree, but how long are you going to wait for Dewalt? Also love Dewalt 3 LEDs; way nicer than just one. Their belt hooks are also a big plus. Glad to see Milwaukee incorporated it in their new Fuel 12v.

Personally, I was going to get the Milwaukee band saw and oscilatting multi tool. This way, I can get what I want and don't have to wait for Dewalt (if they ever make them.) Also, I will have a few tools with the same platform. I may just end up replacing my current 12v Dewalt tools with Milwaukee as they go bad (could be a while)


----------



## cable_guy (Jun 3, 2012)

thoenew said:


> I agree, but how long are you going to wait for Dewalt? Also love Dewalt 3 LEDs; way nicer than just one. Their belt hooks are also a big plus. Glad to see Milwaukee incorporated it in their new Fuel 12v.
> 
> Personally, I was going to get the Milwaukee band saw and oscilatting multi tool. This way, I can get what I want and don't have to wait for Dewalt (if they ever make them.) Also, I will have a few tools with the same platform. I may just end up replacing my current 12v Dewalt tools with Milwaukee as they go bad (could be a while)


Yeah, I might end up going the same route, the price is right too for the m12 bandsaw at 200 for the kit with an XC battery. At least 100 bucks cheaper than the other options out there for compact one handed bandsaws. Don't think I'll be switching back to Milwaukee for their 12v drivers though, I've gotten too used to the comfy handles lol. Plus I have the sawzall as well so I have a fair amount of the max lineup already. I gotta hand it to Milwaukee though, while I like dewalt for drivers, red is damn near untouchable when it comes to bandsaws.


----------



## smiley mcrib (Sep 25, 2011)

thoenew said:


> I agree, but how long are you going to wait for Dewalt? Also love Dewalt 3 LEDs; way nicer than just one. Their belt hooks are also a big plus. Glad to see Milwaukee incorporated it in their new Fuel 12v.
> 
> Personally, I was going to get the Milwaukee band saw and oscilatting multi tool. This way, I can get what I want and don't have to wait for Dewalt (if they ever make them.) Also, I will have a few tools with the same platform. I may just end up replacing my current 12v Dewalt tools with Milwaukee as they go bad (could be a while)


I'm on the same page as you but the price tag for the two is rather steep and I would like to keep the battery line the same. . But my god that m12 bandsaw was calling my name when I was playing with it!


----------



## cable_guy (Jun 3, 2012)

One other thing that has me hesitant in reference to the cut capacity of the m12 is whatever bandsaw I purchase won't just be for work. It would be a home use tool as well and having that small of a cut area severely limits what kind of oddball things I can cut with it. Whereas a saw with say a 2-1/2 in(Dewalt) or even. 3-1/4 in (Milwaukee m18 ) cut area would make those cut options quite a bit greater. Anyone out there with the m12 care to comment on its usage around the house? Any times you went to use it to cut something and it was too small?


----------



## smiley mcrib (Sep 25, 2011)

cable_guy said:


> One other thing that has me hesitant in reference to the cut capacity of the m12 is whatever bandsaw I purchase won't just be for work. It would be a home use tool as well and having that small of a cut area severely limits what kind of oddball things I can cut with it. Whereas a saw with say a 2-1/2 in(Dewalt) or even. 3-1/4 in (Milwaukee m18 ) cut area would make those cut options quite a bit greater. Anyone out there with the m12 care to comment on its usage around the house? Any times you went to use it to cut something and it was too small?


Okay I must ask. . What are you going to be cutting with a bandsaw around the house lol?


----------



## cable_guy (Jun 3, 2012)

smiley mcrib said:


> Okay I must ask. . What are you going to be cutting with a bandsaw around the house lol?


Anything that would warrant the use of a hacksaw lol. That's all a porta band is, an electric hacksaw. And yes I know that's what a sawzall is for but if I already have the porta band why not get the most bang for my buck and use it at home too?


----------

